

MS Word 2010 Security Advisory: Don't open documents named ".RTF" - gphilip
http://blogs.technet.com/b/srd/archive/2014/03/24/security-advisory-2953095-recommendation-to-stay-protected-and-for-detections.aspx

======
gphilip
Microsoft has released a "Fix It" to disable opening RTF documents:
[https://support.microsoft.com/kb/2953095](https://support.microsoft.com/kb/2953095)

